# 'Limbo' Discussion Thread



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2011)

The award winning puzzle platformer which was an instant critical and commercial hit on XBLA, is making its way to Steam and PSN, "very soon". As confirmed by Playdead's CEO Dino Patti

*www.thegamereviews.com/userfiles/image/XBLA%20Games/limbo2.jpg


Source: [Update]: Limbo Confirmed For PSN, Steam - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Ahhh....finally...been dyeing to play this game....can't wait for it to release..any word on the official release date?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Finally! It says as early as next week.
W00t w00t!


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Finally I can know what the hype is all about. Also will be my first PSN purchase as and when it releases.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Great news for PC and PS3 users alike. I have already got it for my 360, but due to the every growing backlog, was just able to play the initial bits of the game. It's very creepy and artistic at the same time.

It's out on Steam now for $9.99. You can even try the demo.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Started playing....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

just completed playing this game....& words can't describe what a masterpiece it is...it is easily one of the best looking games released this year...the dark grayscale environments with nearly no background score & just ambient sounds create the perfect horror environment....couple that with lonely areas & almost no human or even significant enemy presence makes one feel the emptiness.... this game is a must play for everyone...

i think we need a separate thread for this game..


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Reminds me of Silent Hill.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Reached Chapter 10 or around. One of my best experiences...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*

Reached chapter 21 and man this game is (in Russell Peters words) MIND BLASTING!

I can't believe how much the devs have pulled off with just basic platforming controls like moving forward, backward, jump and grab. These are the only controls you'll have access to in this game. Everything else depends on your observation to the surrounding area and how to use the objects effectively to your advantage. Times puzzles require more tact, but a few deaths would eventually let you figure out how to get across. Very subtle music kicks in. I love the amount of artistic detail they have provided to each level. Deaths are extremely visceral. Sounds are extremely crisp and the first few chapters are brilliant, especially the boss fight. Seems like a really short game, but very addictive. 



> i think we need a separate thread for this game..


THIS IS THE THREAD.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 7, 2011)

So this game is short...i mean 3-5 hrs ....aint it...


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

Seems interesting. I love puzzle like machinarium. OK WILL GET SOON

Oh its great. Now i'll must play it.

[youtube]C-7dNw3v5c4[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Limbo coming to PSN, Steam*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> THIS IS THE THREAD.



lol....wasn't this earlier named as "Limbo coming to PSN, Steam" ?



Ethan_Hunt said:


> I can't believe how much the devs have pulled off with just basic platforming controls like moving forward, backward, jump and grab.



you can actually play this game with one hand..


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2011)

completed the game few days back you can complete it in one sitting i.e within 3hrs.
Though various levels are designed purposely for trial and error
 eg:- in the last level you will be forced to check the various possibilities before you arrive at a conclusion.


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

zis game rocks. I've finished it.

*~edit~*


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 8, 2011)

^^  I read the spoiler accidentally


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 8, 2011)

Playing it now.. and taking it slow..
Not more than half a hour a day..


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ^^  I read the spoiler accidentally



Me too.


----------



## Alok (Aug 8, 2011)

this spoiler really spoils.

I haven't started yet and...


----------



## ico (Aug 8, 2011)

hmmm sorry for that. but spoilers are spoilers you see. shouldn't really click on the button. 

you can have your own interpretation. that was mine.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 8, 2011)

lol  Whatever is posted is not a spoiler.Its left to your imagination it has no definite start and end.Its not like a story driven game.
btw ico i will miss you as a mod.         .


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

Spoiled....


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

^^Jacob's ladder


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmm..in its official website its written this

Gameinformer’s “Best Downloadable”
Gamespot’s “Best Puzzle Game”
Kotaku’s “The Best Indie Game”
GameReactor’s “Digital Game of the Year”
Spike TV’s “Best Independent Game”
X-Play’s “Best Downloadable Game”
IGN’s “Best Horror Game”


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 8, 2011)

This game gets on my waiting list on games to buy.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 8, 2011)

sameer.pur said:


> Playing it now.. and taking it slow..
> Not more than half a hour a day..



how can you even stop yourself from playing this game?


----------



## baccilus (Aug 8, 2011)

When will it go on sale?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2011)

Just completed the game. I have no words. This game was amazing. Still need to figure out the ending though. But this is definitely a must play for everyone.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2011)

Any chance of getting it elsewhere other than Steam?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope. Most of these Indie releases are usually on Steam. So unless you own a console, your choice is limited to Steam on PC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 9, 2011)

Completed the game couple of days ago. Now playing second playthrough and in the hunt of easter eggs.

Terrific presentation and aesthetics. Must play game.


----------



## Alok (Aug 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> Any chance of getting it elsewhere other than Steam?



ofcourse there is one source...guess


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

No, not talking about *that* source.


----------



## sameer.pur (Aug 9, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> how can you even stop yourself from playing this game?



Well, I am anxious to get home on holidays, so can't focus on anything for long..


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

Guys i just finished *limbo *and believe me, i couldn't get the head and tail of it. Its darn complicated and not clear at all. So i searched a bit and found the following info about the game and its ending :



Spoiler



If you’ve beaten this game, and have no idea what the hell just happened, let me put it simply: your character and your little sister(?) are straight up dead. After the credits roll, you see a broken treehouse in the top right corner of the screen. Tilt your eyes down a little bit, and you notice two swarms of flies hovering above the ground. Throughout the game, there are swarms of flies around dead things, so in my mind, flies = dead children. You two clearly fell out of this treehouse. In my mind, this game is one instance of your character (let’s call him Charles from now on) trying to escape Limbo: the place where children without original sin go after they die.

Now that we know our hero is dead, let’s turn our attention to the rest of the game. You awake in a forest, and you just wonder around for a while until you realize you’re in some pretty hostile territory. Giant spiders and bear-traps naturally spur the thought of “DO NOT WANT” in Charles’ head, and he tries to flee this area.

After encountering the other living beings in Limbo, you notice they are other children. I believe that they are other kids in Limbo who have accepted their fate, and have begun to turn savage. I think it’s kind of fun to think that some of the corpses around the area are some of your previous endeavors in Limbo, and this play-through just highlights one more attempt.

The further Charles goes in this area, he begins to uncover some gears and cogs that I believe are creating/powering Limbo. Think of it as if Charles metaphorically “peaked behind the curtain” and he wants to find out more. In Chapter 18, Charles begins to have powerful memories of his sister (on the day they died) that drown out the environment around him. A “head worm” sends Charles back into reality, causing him to lose grasp of this memory. 

The ending of this game had me scratching my head for some time. After Charles bursts through the glass (jaw-dropping, in my opinion), he wakes up, and finds his sister. Charles has spent the entire game trying to find his sister. He has to be wondering, “Did she die? Is she in this haunted land?” throughout the entire game. Once he finds her, they share a stare, and the credits role.

I loved every bit of this game. The only part that has me confused is the giant HOTEL sign that makes multiple appearances. Let me know if you have any theories to what that is in the comments.



*Note - If you haven't completed the game, do not read the spoiler.*


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

*warning*


Spoiler



My interpretation is the boy died and the girl didn't.

At the end, when the boy (brother/ghost/sould/whatever) moves closer to his sister, she feels her brother's presence. Nothing else.  She doesn't exactly stare him as the above spoiler says.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

how long is this game?I mean play time needed?


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

Can this be played in offline mode? And how long? I can't really stay online all the time. I have a night unlimited BB and my EVDO has variable speeds, not suitable for gaming.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Spoiler



Wow this game is awesome, but the end is really confusing.. Actually it can be interpreted in various ways..





Zangetsu said:


> how long is this game?I mean play time needed?



max 2-3 hours//


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2011)

Completed



Spoiler



both died falling from the tree. Rope ladder is broken too, reveals a backstory to that


----------



## mitraark (Aug 18, 2011)

Played for 5 hours staight yesterday night , got stuck at 5th last chapter , wil definitely complete today  One of the best games i have ever played .


----------



## noob (Aug 18, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Played for 5 hours staight yesterday night , got stuck at 5th last chapter , wil definitely complete today  One of the best games i have ever played .



can post link to image of your DP ?

i want it

awesome game tho...reached HOTEL



Skud said:


> Can this be played in offline mode? And how long? I can't really stay online all the time. I have a night unlimited BB and my EVDO has variable speeds, not suitable for gaming.



yes u can....i got this game from T0*****s


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Actually was asking for offline mode of Steam.


----------



## mitraark (Aug 18, 2011)

The GAME IS SO GOOD I AM WRITING IN CAPS !!!!!!

I made the DP by PrtScn of Extra Larged size icon of LIMBO. Will make a PNG version with transparent background now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

Started this game....

amazing game & best horror...the gore level is terrific....& the puzzles...


----------



## Alok (Dec 21, 2011)

^^gore?? Where ? Its all black and white.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> ^^gore?? Where ? Its all black and white.



decapitation of head is considered as gore...& also limbs 

limbs :::--> limbo.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2011)

It's gory in execution and animation.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 21, 2011)

Definitely gore. Especially the spider , that was really scary 

The way how his head went flying as the blades passed through , Yep, Gore.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 21, 2011)

Killed the spider. The game is really scary and fun.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 25, 2011)

Finally completed the game...took me 4hrs to complete it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 25, 2011)

Finished it last night. 

Liked:
1) Game design and environment. 
2) Gory traps and deaths
3) The variety of puzzles
4) Very nice combination of traps, games twists and AI.

Disliked:
1)Story? Was there any?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 3, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Finished it last night.
> 
> Liked:
> 1) Game design and environment.
> ...



Just completed this game. This sums it up. The story is upto the player to interpret.


----------



## Krow (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah, the story is open to interpretation. The end especially leaves a lot of room for that.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 6, 2012)

Finished the game.I don't normally like puzzle games,but i did like this game.


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow. One day i was just browsing through gaming thread n saw this one. Had no idea about this game. then i checked one the video posted here and was tempted to play.

Finally, today i started my game at 12.30 pm in my office and finished it by 8 Pm.  Ahahahaha Nice game. took around 4-5 hrs. cant really tell the exact time as did little work  too in between.

I did not find it very hard. I was able to figure the solutions to each chapter in almost 1st or second attempt , though took many attempts to finish some chapters cause of horrible deaths due to bad timing.  Also, liked the several ways the character can die the gore-some death   POOR KID


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2012)

Started this. Playing a bit everyday.



Can anyone help with the achievements on Steam  ?


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2012)

has anyone tried using Xbox 360 controller in Linux with this game?

Does it work? It isn't working for me. Works in Super Meat Boy though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the hardest parts of the game-

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-28_00002.jpg


and some more screenies-

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-29_00002.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-29_00002.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-06-29_00004.jpg

and need help with this-

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Limbo%20Screenshots/2012-07-03_00002.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2012)

Completed Limbo right now. Had an ending just as I expected 
wont reveal details though.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 10, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Completed Limbo right now. Had an ending just as I expected
> wont reveal details though.



Go ahead. What's _your_ interpretation?

Use Spoilers mind.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Go ahead. What's _your_ interpretation?
> 
> Use Spoilers mind.



Well here goes. if any one hasn't uet completed game dont see the spoiler 



Spoiler



as I completed obstacle after obstacle(of whom some were quite very hard) it was clear that the boy was in a journey something important to him.

so after I finally completed the final obstacle and broke the sidewall, I thought the boy maybe dead. he wasn't moving and his eyes were closed.  Thought he might be dead. by the time he finally moved and got ready to walk again, I went right. When he finally reahces the girl who seems to be in no visible danger she gets kind of surprised to see him

To be this is a game about a boy who is dreaming(who doesn't know it yet) who sets out on the epic journey to save his sister(love?)

although would have preffered an ending where the two atleast greeted each other or hugged.



Good game.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 10, 2012)

Well i had read too much about the ending that i couldn't come p with my own version ...



Spoiler



I agreed with that story where one said the boy is actually dreaming and trying to save his sister who commited suicide , as is shown by a girl hanged from a tree


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

@mitraark strange enough.



Spoiler



When I completed the game there was no girl hanging. Rather she was picking flowers. I donot think she died.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 11, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @mitraark strange enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noo


Spoiler



The hanging girl was shown at the very begginning na ? I forgot


----------



## x64 (Jul 11, 2012)

very nice game indeed. addictive


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

@mitraark I think it was not related to him. Never mind it is a great game 
btw



Spoiler



I think it was just shown to show up violence. Much like the many dead bodies floating in water in some parts of game.


----------



## nilanko24 (Jul 14, 2012)

Completed the game quite a few months ago (although had to watch a few walkthroughs...  )


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 17, 2012)

Finally after collecting all eggs I have started the secret level. It is ONE HARD level. Unable to cross the Saw Blades in complete darkness 
Proving too difficult. But will keep trying


----------



## Flash (Sep 17, 2012)

Nice to see a mono-chromatic-cinematic-graphics. 
Am still playing!


----------



## smashingdude (Sep 21, 2012)

My interpretation would be:



Spoiler



The boy was alive throughout, till the last level when he broke the glass pane. After that, he died and his spirit startled his sister. Then his sister saw his corpse and committed suicide. Though I really wish that it isn't this way.



Btw, really nice game.


----------



## Flash (Sep 24, 2012)

Any news on Limbo 2?


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2012)

samshingdude said:


> My interpretation would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His sister was an hero.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 13, 2012)

Completed the game. 

Awesome game ever. Cool simple graphics..!!


Waiting for the second version.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am having difficulty going past these.

*i.imgur.com/3FlFO.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

@axes 

First go forward slow and wait for the left trap to fall then when it falls move back again with right timing to miss the right trap.

That said this is the beginning of the hard part of the game. Trust me things will get lot harder if you plan on completing the game


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2012)

I die trying to dodge the second/right trap.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2012)

The timing is very crucial. Move slowly just that the left one falls then move back again after it falls half way. Timing is everything in this one. 

If you still can't pass it I guess it's best to check YouTube.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2012)

^ Thats where the challenge lies.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope I won't check youtube.

But that second trap,if I try to run away it follows me 

Or am I missing something here.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 7, 2013)

finished this game few days ago... still trying to figure out what this means


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2013)

recursive game.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2013)

^really? that's all it is? you have nothing else to say or explain about the thematic aspects? 
expected so much, was anticipating some explanation till the end, thought that all of that would actually lead to some explanation, some kind of narrative
get its a good trick to make it void of all text, literal and implied... and that the game itself is the experience
but the meaning was missing, the end was sudden. really well done, keep playing the last bit and the ending over and over, but still, wish there was some explanation. or is it hidden in the game? have some kind of ocd where it all has to make some kind of meaning, the hotel, the woodlands at the top of the screen, the steady change from wild to industrial, the turning worlds, the machines, the people who taunt, the spider... so disappointed that it was just a puzzle and nothing beyond that 
this was minimal, definitely an experience, but it was like a romance novel, or pulp fiction, where everything is too formulaic, refined and targeted, empty stimulation 
again, didn't feel like that till the game ended, expected a series of explanation, even maybe a backward travel sequence
just comparing to portal for example, there was a point, a meaning, the game played with you but at least we got "the cake is a lie", then braid, or trine, or super meat boy, or world of goo, all had a takeaway


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

If you go by the literal meaning of "Limbo" the ending is justified. The soul is trapped there, whatever he does he can't escape its fate.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes I too feel the boy was trapped. No clear explanation, not that I complain.
But last reports suggest “Limbo 2“ is in the works!

Game was good. He was clearly in search of something which he finds in the end.


----------

